# Verweis von einem Iframe zum anderen



## Tabrizi (5. April 2004)

Hi Leute,
also wie ihr nun auf http://www.romaris.de/nhp sehen könnt, habe ich mich nun für die Finishfarben entschieden und nun muss halt nur noch die feinarbeit folgen.
Wenn ihr direkt auf der Startseite im untersten Frame auf den Link "Bilder" geht, seht ihr im mittleren Frame meinen Versuch zwei iframes miteinander zu "verbinden".

im linken Iframe sollen die anklickbaren Links stehen wo man halt einen Termin auswählen kann an dem Fotos geschossen wurden sind und rechts sollen dann die Bilder alle erscheinen.
Nur wie verlinke ich das?
Also das ich im linken Iframe auf den Link klicke und im rechten Iframe halt das Ergebniss kommt.
Wäre sehr dankbar über Hilfe.


----------



## layla (5. April 2004)

Das müsste mit Javascript gehen. Hab sowas ähnliches mal gemacht. Musste daheim nachdem code suchen.


----------



## Pardon_Me (5. April 2004)

Hmm...vielleicht hab ich dich falsch verstanden, aber falls nicht ist deine Lösung schlicht und einfach das Frame-name-Attribut...
Bzw. bei den Links dann das target...

Was ich aber sicher weiß ist, dass du das so lösen kannst, ob das aber so ist wie du dir das vorgestellt hast, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## aTa (5. April 2004)

Hi,

damit müsste es gehen!

```
<a href="javascript:changeFrame('band/index.html','band/band_navi.html');">
```

Wurde auf www.callouspain.de  eingesetz ich hoff das ist das was du meinst!


----------



## Fabian H (5. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aTa _
> *damit müsste es gehen!*


Naja, dazu bräuchte man noch die JavaScript-Funktion 

Eher so:

```
<a href="bilder2.html" onclick="window.parent.frames['bildframe'].location = 'bilder2.html'; return false;">Bild 2</a>
```


----------



## aTa (5. April 2004)

Ah verdammt hab ich wohl was vergessen 


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
<!--
function changeFrame (url1,url2){
parent.content.location.href = url1;
self.location.href = url2; }

//-->
</script>
```


----------



## Tabrizi (5. April 2004)

Vielen dank für die Hilfe leute.
Das mit dem Javascript wäre z.B nun ja die richtige Lösung, aber ich hab die leichtere schon lange gehabt nur halt die Pfade falsch angegeben.
Wie schon gesagt, die name attribute sind ausschlaggebende, die hatte ich auch richtig, nur hatte ich im Verweis einen Fehler übersehen.
 


halt in iframe1 im link <a href="xxx.htm" target="iframe2">xxx</a>


dann verlinkt man zum anderen iframe.


Trotzdem vielen dank


----------

